# :: قاعات الترفيه :: > قاعة الصور والأعمال الفنية التصويرية > التصوير الحر والأعمال الفنية >  مسابقة تصويرية/ مسابقة تصوير الطبيعة

## osha

الصور المرشحة للفوز بجائزة "شيل وايلدلايف" لهذا العام،ينظم متحف التاريخ الطبيعي في لندن إلى جانب مجلة بي بي سي للحياة البرية المسابقة التصويرية،  وسوف يتم الإعلان عن الفائزين في المسابقة أواسط الشهر الجاري وتعتبر المنافسة الأكثر شهرة في العالم. 







صورة التقطها بيرنارد كاستيلين لقرد من نوع "غولدن ليف" وهو معروف للعلماء فقط منذ عام 1956



صورة أرنود داروندو للبط البري التقطها حين كان في وسط فرنسا صباحا


صورة التقطها جون مكدونالد لحمار وحشي يهاجمه أسد في كينيا.



التقط مانوج سينداقي هذه الصورة للسلاحف في جنوب الهند.


صورة التقطها يان باكس لشلال إيغواكو على الحدود بين الأرجنتين والبرازيل. 
منقول من صفحة البي بي سي العربية

----------


## قلب مصر

عارفة يا رشا 
احلى حاجة فى الصور انها بتسجل لحظة صعب انك تشوفيها بتكرار فى الحياة
يعنى ممكن إذا اتيح ليك انك تصادفيها مرة
لكن جمال الصور الطبيعية انها بتفضل مدية للصور نفس وقت حدوث الحدث وكأنها لسه حاصلة دلوقتى
سبحان الله الطبيعة فيها أشياء جميلة وغريبة


بجد الصور عجبتنى قوى قوى
تسلم ايدك على البحث عنهم ونقلهم

----------


## fencer

انا عجبني صورة الاسد اللي ماسك الحمار الوحشي من ارجله الخلفية
شكلها حلو و لكن يخيل لي ان الاسد بيحاول " يشنكل " الحمار عشان يقع و ياكله
الصور حلوة

----------


## osha

> عارفة يا رشا 
> احلى حاجة فى الصور انها بتسجل لحظة صعب انك تشوفيها بتكرار فى الحياة
> يعنى ممكن إذا اتيح ليك انك تصادفيها مرة
> لكن جمال الصور الطبيعية انها بتفضل مدية للصور نفس وقت حدوث الحدث وكأنها لسه حاصلة دلوقتى
> سبحان الله الطبيعة فيها أشياء جميلة وغريبة
> 
> 
> بجد الصور عجبتنى قوى قوى
> تسلم ايدك على البحث عنهم ونقلهم


صور الطبيعة بلا منافس في كل مسابقات التصوير الفوتوغرافي
وكل واحد بتكون لها نكهة خاصة بيها لوحدها لانها زي ما انت قلت صعب انها تتكرر
سبحان الله 
شكرا يا نهلة على المرور

----------


## osha

> انا عجبني صورة الاسد اللي ماسك الحمار الوحشي من ارجله الخلفية
> شكلها حلو و لكن يخيل لي ان الاسد بيحاول " يشنكل " الحمار عشان يقع و ياكله
> الصور حلوة


انا شايفة ان الحمار حاول يرفس الاسد بس الاسد لحق ومسك رجليه 
سبحان الله
كل واحد بيكون له منظوره وتفسيره وتبقى الصورة شاهدة على خلق الله وابداعه

----------


## saladino

لاتعليق يعنى مش لاقى كلام اقولة 
لان الصور معبرة فى حد ذاتة
شكرا اوشا على الموضوع الجميل
سبحان الله

----------


## nour2005

الصور كلها حلوة جدا يا اوشا 
واكتر واحدة معبرة هي صورة الاسد اللي بيهاجم الحمار 
شكرا يا اوشا عالمجهود في البحث والنقل

----------


## osha

> لاتعليق يعنى مش لاقى كلام اقولة 
> لان الصور معبرة فى حد ذاتة
> شكرا اوشا على الموضوع الجميل
> سبحان الله


فعلا الصور ابلغ من اي كلام يا صلادينو
شكرا على مرورك

----------


## osha

> الصور كلها حلوة جدا يا اوشا 
> واكتر واحدة معبرة هي صورة الاسد اللي بيهاجم الحمار 
> شكرا يا اوشا عالمجهود في البحث والنقل


فعلا صورة الاسد والحمار ممكن يتحكي عليها كذا حدوتة 
سبحان الله 
شكرا يانور على مرورك

----------


## إبن جمال

يا ترى القرد من نوع "غولدن ليف" بيبص على إيه؟
ممكن يكون بيتفرج على طائر على فوق فى السما وبيقول "سبحان الله"
مش ملامح تعبيرات وجهه بتقول كتير؟  ::  
والبط ده بقه أكيد مشوى على الفحم! 

محمد

----------


## osha

> يا ترى القرد من نوع "غولدن ليف" بيبص على إيه؟
> ممكن يكون بيتفرج على طائر على فوق فى السما وبيقول "سبحان الله"
> مش ملامح تعبيرات وجهه بتقول كتير؟  
> والبط ده بقه أكيد مشوى على الفحم! 
> 
> محمد


وتاني مشاركة كمان عندي :good:  
لا لا لا انا كده حابخر نفسي :Elvis:  

الحقيقة مش عارفة القرد بيبص على ايه بس يمكن زي ما انت قلت بيسبح ربنا 
البط بقى مافتكرش انه مشوي!!!!!!!
شكلك جعان يا محمد ونفسك في البط - بس هو شكله احلى في الصور من الاكل 
خد دي من آخر مجموعة ليا عشان تاكل وانت بتبص عليها

----------


## إبن جمال

آكل إيه بقه ما خلاص  ::'(:  
الفجر أذن من شويه ولسه مصليينه  ... يلا الحمد لله  :: 

على الرغم إنى مش بحب أكتب كتير وخاصة فى المتديات إلا إن الموضوع الجيد بيشد القارئ بل وبيجبره إنه يشارك برد ولو متواضع شكراً على مجهود صاحبه ...

محمد

----------

